# Corn Beef Ball



## Raine (Mar 11, 2005)

Corn Beef Ball


INGREDIENTS:
1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened 
2 cups shredded Cheddar cheese 
1 (12 ounce) can corned beef 
2 teaspoons prepared horseradish 
1 1/2 teaspoons prepared mustard 
1 1/2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce 
3 tablespoons lemon juice 
3/4 cup sweet pickle relish 


DIRECTIONS:
Combine cream cheese, Cheddar cheese, corned beef, horseradish, mustard, Worcestershire sauce, lemon juice, and sweet pickle relish in a medium size bowl. Using an electric mixer, mix at a medium speed until mixture is smooth. Shape the mixture into a ball. Refrigerate until ready to eat.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks for sharing this Rainee! It looks really good!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 12, 2005)

this does look good. i wonder if it would be ok, spread on rye or brown bread, and put under a broiler with a little more cheese on top...


----------



## Alix (Mar 12, 2005)

OK, off to the Virtual cafe to order one of those spread on rye. Thanks for the idea buckytom. Mmmmmm.


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks, Rainee, you found one of my weaknesses!   Gonna make that today!  


First fight w/ DH was because he fed the dog my Corned Beef leftovers!  Give her steak but leave my Corned Beef alone!


----------

